# Power steering on 5205 john deere



## gannauctions

Is the power steering on a 5205 John Deere tractor controlled by hydraulics?


----------



## sixbales

Howdy gannauctions,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your JD 5205 has hydrostatic power steering. The steering and rear lift both operate from the hydraulic system, as well as your loader (if applicable). Make sure your hydraulic reservoir is topped up. Also, if you happen to have air in the PS system, steer full right and left to purge.


----------



## gannauctions

I just changed the hydraulic fluid on my 5205 jd. I also turned the wheels to the right then all the way left to purge. I put in 8 1/2 gallons of fluid. which is what I found on line. There is a whining noise, power steering is rough and jerks when I lift front end loader and 3 pt. Any suggestions. Praying my pump is not bad.


----------



## sixbales

Can you look at the hydraulic fluid on a dipstick to see if it is aerated? Tiny bubbles entrained in the system? You may have a suction leak.

There is a used JD technical manual on ebay for a 5205 for $150. Might be worth buying. 

Normally, the first thing to check is the pump output pressure. Should be around 2500 psi. The manual will show you how and where to pressure test. 

You should be able to install a rebuild kit in your hydraulic pump.


----------



## gannauctions

Thank you for the replies. I had to take my 5205 tractor to John Deere. Looks like it is going to be a pretty serious issue that at least a couple thousand dollars should take care of.


----------



## Charles W Florence

gannauctions said:


> Thank you for the replies. I had to take my 5205 tractor to John Deere. Looks like it is going to be a pretty serious issue that at least a couple thousand dollars should take care of.


----------



## Charles W Florence

I am having trouble steering the tractor and the rear lift and steering have a hesitation when engaging. The lid at the rear glass peek holes looks a little cloudy but completely fills the bottom hole. When the tractor u running it fills half the top peek glass. There is a noise that occurs about every 2sec. that should like something hitting together.

I have not tried the purging by turning left and right yet , nor have I checked the dipstick for evidence of bubbles. I will do that . 

If you can think of any helpful info I would greatly appreciate it. 

Charley


----------



## Fedup

The generic answers come to mind first. Filter and/or fluid level/condition. ASSUMING you started there when the troubles first began. Also assuming your tractor is a 5205 as well?



The pump(s) on your tractor, (one section supplies steering, the other supplies the hydraulics), share a common suction, supply, and filter. Other than pump condition, that supply is about the only thing that would affect both circuits. Air getting into the supply is always possible. My first thought would be to look for any oil leaks near the filter base, oil suction tube, the hose connecting that tube to the inlet manifold, or the O rings sealing the manifold to the pump. Anywhere oil can get out, air can get in. 

Your tractor is at least ten, possibly even twenty years old. While it's not a given that sucking air is part or even any of your problem. it can't be overlooked. Once past that, then the pump outputs can be considered and tested.


----------



## Charles W Florence

Fedup said:


> The generic answers come to mind first. Filter and/or fluid level/condition. ASSUMING you started there when the troubles first began. Also assuming your tractor is a 5205 as well?
> 
> 
> 
> The pump(s) on your tractor, (one section supplies steering, the other supplies the hydraulics), share a common suction, supply, and filter. Other than pump condition, that supply is about the only thing that would affect both circuits. Air getting into the supply is always possible. My first thought would be to look for any oil leaks near the filter base, oil suction tube, the hose connecting that tube to the inlet manifold, or the O rings sealing the manifold to the pump. Anywhere oil can get out, air can get in.
> 
> Your tractor is at least ten, possibly even twenty years old. While it's not a given that sucking air is part or even any of your problem. it can't be overlooked. Once past that, then the pump outputs can be considered and tested.


Thanks for your reply. It is very helpful. I have ordered new hydraulic fluid and filter. It will be here the first part of next week. I will see if that solves the problem. I did check the areas you mentioned and found no evidence of leaks. My tractor is a 2000yr model. 

Thanks again. Charley


----------



## Charles W Florence

For some reason I cannot get the screen to come out. I can twist it and it moves ,but stings right back into place after turning it about 1/8 inch.It seems that it is being held by a rubber gasket or my be just stuck. I read the someone else had this problem but did not receive an answer. I would appreciate any suggestions. 

Charley


----------



## Charles W Florence

Finally gave up on removing screen. Vise grips and a blows from a 5lb hammer could not get it loose. I decided that I might cause damage if I continued. I spoke with my local JD dealer and they said it should have come out.


----------



## Tx Jim

My guess is foreign material is causing strainer/screen to be difficult to remove.


----------



## Charles W Florence

Thanks for your input. I am going to put the new fluid and filter on and give it a try.


----------



## Charles W Florence

I changed the hydraulic fluid and filter. I tried to remove the screen , but it would not budge . After putting a great deal of pressure on the screen and even using vice gripes and a 5lb hammer it would not come out . I decided that I might cause some damage that would cause the tractor to be taken to the dealer and decided to let it alone.
All hydraulics work good now. 

My thanks to all for your help.


----------

